# Kronberg Shape and Ride Camp und Eröffnungsevent am 4.-6. Juni 2010 by WOFFM



## Eggbuster (21. Mai 2010)

Vom 4. bis 6. Juni findet ein kleines Eröffnungsevent des Dirt-Geländes in Kronberg statt.

Freitag und Samstag veranstalten wir jeweils von 10h-18h mit Kindern und Jugendlichen ein Shape and Ride Camp.

Samstag ab 20h gibts dann ne nette Chill and Grill Party und am Sonntag dann ein entspanntes Ride-together.

Außerdem informieren wir sonntags auch gerne über unseren Verein, unsere Projekte, sowie den Sport.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## Konaschaf (26. Mai 2010)

Ergänzend sei noch gesagt - wir haben noch 10-15 Plätze für das Camp zu vergeben....
Der Unkostenbeitrag inkl Getränke und Grillversorgung liegt bei 10 Eur.

Samstag Abend stellt der Verein alkoholfreie Getränke und Party-Area mit Grill zur Verfügung.

Sonntag gibts dann von unserer Seite die volle Event-Breitseite mit Micro-Dual, Pump-Track Championship und Dirts fahren.

für sonstige Unterhaltung, das leibliche Wohl und viel Infos rund um den Sport sorgen WOFFM und die Stadt Kronberg.

Mehr Infos bei Andreas Ramp ([email protected]) und der woffm Homepage !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggbuster (2. Juni 2010)




----------



## Shorty yz1 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich komm Morgen auch mal Vorbei!! Wird bestimmt Genial.

Kann man bei dem Mini Dual auch spontan teilnehmen??


----------

